# Subwoofer Install on a 2019 Cruze LS



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Go to your local library and access their online repair manual. 

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## mp3803 (May 13, 2019)

mp3803 said:


> I am trying to find a speaker wiring diagram or the wire colors/locations to run high input to an amp. I want to install a subwoofer but I have no idea where the wires are or what to look for. The stock sound is bad and needs help. I can figure out the rest but I just need to know where to start. Help?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


https://youtu.be/rK1tBS9rtso

I figured out how to properly install a subwoofer without major issues. I was able to do this without breaking anything or cutting wires... See the video.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

